# Contandor up/down por pulso



## JimDark (Abr 3, 2008)

Hola a todos... no soy muy entendido en el mundo de la electronica pero le hago empeño... mi consulta... necesito haces un contador el cual funcione con dos botones, cuando presiono uno asciende un numero y cuando presiono el otro desciende un numero.... intento con un 74LS191 y el display es un SA05-11HD8 y los dos botones
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/106824/KINGBRIGHT/SA05-11EWA.html

pero no cacho como conectarlo... he ido probando con los otros tutoriales que hay en el foro y aun nada.... si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradeceria montones


----------



## daniel84 (Abr 3, 2008)

Aki t adjunto dos imagenes de lo que puedes hacer, lo puedes hacer con un 74193, asi usas los dos pulsadores para el conteo ascendente y descendente. En el otro esta hecho con un 74191, el cual necesita que selecciones entre tierra y vcc para hacer el conteo ascendente y descente, en la imagen que t adjunto esta hecha para contar d 0-12 y d 12-0, claro ke si kieres contar d 0-15 y d 15-0, simplemente tienes ke kitar la compuerta AND y mandar el load a vcc, y tambien las entradas A,B,C,D a tierra y ya esta lo que tu quieres.... al menos lo que entendi que quieres...

PD. en la imagen del 74193, hay unas compuertas NOT en los relojes, las cuales no son necesarias en la vida real, ya que puedes usar interruptores normalmente cerrados conectados a tierra para que funcione


----------



## daniel84 (Abr 3, 2008)

Aki esta la otra imagen del 74191
PD. si kieres el archivo d simulacion, solamente pidelo y t lo mando con gusto, solo que debes tener instalado el multisim 10


----------



## JimDark (Abr 3, 2008)

Muchas gracias por los archivos... ah y si tienes la simulacion, bienvenida sea.... lo que si no me quedo claro es la conexión con el display LCD... porque el que estoy usando es un SA05-11HD8 y tiene 10 pines, 5 arriba y 5 abajo... deben ser lo mismo, pero en los planos que mandaste son 4 las salidas a leds... asi que ahi estoy un poco confuso, si ves el datasheet que envieveras los conectores del  display numerico.

y de nuevo gracias por la ayuda


----------



## daniel84 (Abr 3, 2008)

Aki en el foro puedes ver mas opciones y la conexion del display, ya que tendras ke usar un 7447 para poder conectar el display, aki en la direccion de abajo se detalla como
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about182.html

PD. aki t adjunte el archivo d la simulacion


----------



## JimDark (Abr 6, 2008)

Hola... mira esto fue lo que hice.... pero no me funciona... no se que hice mal... agradeceria una ayuda.


----------



## daniel84 (Abr 7, 2008)

Estuve probando y no se ke pasa con el display en el simulador, da un problema bien extraño, pero t puse unos led ke representan cada segmento del display, puedes comprobarlo con la hoja tecnica ke esta en
http://www.tranzistoare.ro/datasheets/700/338023_DS.pdf
saludos
PD.T adjunto el archivo modificado


----------



## JimDark (Abr 7, 2008)

Gracias por la ayuda... pero aun no puedo resolver mi problema... si hay alguien que pueda ayudarme... porque a daniel84 tambien le dio un extraño error... hice el plano en varios programas y tampoco funcionaban... pero gracias dani por la ayuda e interez


----------



## JimDark (Abr 7, 2008)

Holas a todos... por lo menos un avance en el contador... prende el numero cero, pero al presionar cualquiera de los botones no sucede nada con los numeros... no sube ni baja... asi que ahi estoy


----------



## JimDark (Abr 8, 2008)

HEEE despues de horas y horas de cabeceo por fin pude lograr el circuito, gracias tambien a daniel por la ayuda


----------



## NIHAT (Dic 15, 2009)

HOLA estoy armando un contador up/down con el 74ls191 para conectarlo a un dac, el dac m funciona pero el 74ls191 no hace su conteo e revisado muchos diagramas sobre ese integrado y e armado el ckt d todas esas formas y no cuenta solo c keda en 0000 alguien me podria ayudar diciendome la configuracion exacta de este integrado!!!!
o por lomenos mandar un diagrama que les ayo funcionado con el 74ls191!!!
d antemano muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2009)

NIHAT dijo:


> HOLA estoy armando un contador up/down con el 74ls191 ....


Intenta poner en esta dirección *74191*
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php


----------



## jaimepsantos (Dic 15, 2009)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/disenar-contador-74ls191-5960/

Usa el buscador chavo.


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 17, 2009)

Hola NIHAT

Adjunto Imagen Donde explica Algunas cosas del 74191 espero te sirvan

saludos
a sus ordenes

PD: Hay Un Error En El Dibujo. Cuando U/D 0 1 Cuenta En El Otro Sentido.


----------

